# Would a "Learner's License" cut it for Medical Technician?!



## k0nfident (3 Nov 2011)

Hey there everybody, I hope you're doing great!

The reason of this topic is because I would like to know if I would still be eligible for medical technician with only a learner's license? Excuse me if this has been already answered, but I could not successfully find anything pertaining to this subject on the forums, so correct me if I am wrong!  

And by pure curiosity, has it always been a requirement? To have a driver's license for med tech?

Thanks a lot for your answers, and wish you all an awesome day!


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2011)

According to the Forces website, it says "valid Provincial drivers licence".  I don't think a learner's permit would be sufficient but you're probably better of to ask at a CFRC.


----------



## k0nfident (3 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> According to the Forces website, it says "valid Provincial drivers licence".  I don't think a learner's permit would be sufficient but you're probably better of to ask at a CFRC.


Thanks a lot for your answer PMedMoe! And hah, I just realized that this thread would be better off in the "Canadian Forces Medical Group" forum instead of this one! Any mod care to move it please? =)


----------



## medicineman (3 Nov 2011)

I might add, eventually to practice as a paramedic in most provinces, you'd need their Class 4 or equivalent permit.

MM


----------



## k0nfident (3 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I might add, eventually to practice as a paramedic in most provinces, you'd need their Class 4 or equivalent permit.
> 
> MM


Are there any driving permits bestowed by the CF during training? I read somewhere something about DND 404, is everybody entitled to obtain that permit? Thanks again!  8)


----------



## aesop081 (3 Nov 2011)

k0nfident said:
			
		

> is everybody entitled to obtain that permit? Thanks again!  8)



There is no entitlement.


----------



## Rheostatic (3 Nov 2011)

k0nfident said:
			
		

> Are there any driving permits bestowed by the CF during training? I read somewhere something about DND 404, is everybody entitled to obtain that permit? Thanks again!  8)


You'll be issued a DND 404 if selected for driver training, which will only happen if your trade or position requires it.


----------



## medicineman (3 Nov 2011)

DND 404 doesn't replace a Civ Class 4 permit to drive the local EMS ambulance on civvy street - only military vehicles.

MMM


----------



## k0nfident (4 Nov 2011)

Thank you for your detailed answers everybody! I called up my recruitment centre and yes, a regular (not learner's or probationary license) driving permit is required if you wish to become a Med Tech.


----------



## k0nfident (4 Nov 2011)

So I asked that question to the recruiter already, but I wanted to know what you guys also thought about it!

Considering I currently only have my learner's license, and that it would take me another 3 years before I get my regular driving license, what would you recommend? Am I better off going right away into Reserve Infantry and then transfer to Reserve Med Tech, or am I better off meeting all of the necessary qualifications for Med Tech first?

Thanks a lot for your answers!


----------



## Lare (7 Nov 2011)

As a slight subject shifter, though still on topic, why is it that you require a civvi drivers license for MedTech?

The only Medical vehicles I've seen around here are LS's, which the 404's qualify you to drive. Is it more related to the experience that comes with having a full drivers license that warrant needing such? Or is it something to do with need the specific class that lets you drive Emergency vehicles, and if yes, why isn't that specific class (if one exists) the requirement?

I'm a Sig going through Driver Wheeled right now, and this question really has nothing to do with me, more a curiosity.  If no one has an answer I'll ask around 

Edit: To the above question, I'll attempt to apply what miniscule wisdom I've gained from my short time in and pop out some advice:

The only person who can decide if you should wait for your trade or jump into another one 'for now', is you. If you only want MedTech, you could wait the 3 years, and find out then that MedTechs at your local reserve unit are not looking for anyone at the moment, or you could hop in to infantry now (again assuming they have a position for you), only to find out 3 years down the line that MedTech's are full, and you are stuck in a trade that you may or may not enjoy. 

Whatever you decide, my point is, 3 years down the line, simply because you meet one of the minimum requirements for your desired trade, does not automatically mean you'll get in to that trade.


----------



## MedCorps (7 Nov 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> As a slight subject shifter, though still on topic, why is it that you require a civvi drivers license for MedTech?
> 
> The only Medical vehicles I've seen around here are LS's, which the 404's qualify you to drive. Is it more related to the experience that comes with having a full drivers license that warrant needing such? Or is it something to do with need the specific class that lets you drive Emergency vehicles, and if yes, why isn't that specific class (if one exists) the requirement?



There is a driving component to the QL3 Med Tech course which is conducted on civilian vehicles during the civilian college phase (PCP) of the qualification.  Therefore you need a civilian license to drive the civilian vehicles (it is a requirement of the colleges and their insurance companies).  This training is normally done before a Driver Wheeled course is ever conducted and a candidate is required to pass the driver training (especially in Quebec) before being able to pass the civilian portion (PCP) of the QL3 course.  We had a problem with people failing the driver training (especially in Quebec) and hence the requirement to have a civilian drivers license was added to the requirements for entry.  

I hope that provides some context. 

MC


----------



## Lare (7 Nov 2011)

Clear as crystal, MC. My curiosity has been sated. 

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (7 Nov 2011)

Do paramedic students in British Columbia drive BCAS ambulances on 9-1-1 calls? 
The reason I ask is because in my experience, paramedic students were only required to have an Ontario Class G.

Even if they had the required Class F licence to drive one, students never drove ambulances. They do not even ride in the cab ( only because the crew occupies the two seats ).
( They do train on ambulances with "not in service" signs - front and back - on our private "skid pad" with pylons in a controlled off public road environment with a departmental driver trainer. ie: a "closed course" )


----------



## Hunter (8 Nov 2011)

k0nfident said:
			
		

> So I asked that question to the recruiter already, but I wanted to know what you guys also thought about it!
> 
> Considering I currently only have my learner's license, and that it would take me another 3 years before I get my regular driving license, what would you recommend? Am I better off going right away into Reserve Infantry and then transfer to Reserve Med Tech, or am I better off meeting all of the necessary qualifications for Med Tech first?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your answers!


 
You could apply to join as a reserve medical _assistant_, and you dont need a drivers license for that.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2011)

Hunter said:
			
		

> You could apply to join as a reserve medical _assistant_, and you dont need a drivers license for that.



The OP might not need the driver's licence but in the Reserves they are still called Med Techs.

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/medicaltechnician-141#info-1


----------



## MedCorps (8 Nov 2011)

PMed Moe, 

That link has not caught up to the reality that is currently unfolding for the Res F. 

The Res F now has the following MOSIDs as part of their establishment:  

Med Tech 
Med A 
Med A - Nursing Assistant 

Each Res F Fd Amb has a blend of these positions as does the CFHS PRL. 

MC


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2011)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> The Res F now has the following MOSIDs as part of their establishment:
> 
> Med Tech
> Med A
> Med A - Nursing Assistant



Interesting.  What's the difference in level of training?


----------



## old medic (8 Nov 2011)

Med A -  Reserve QL3 and AFMR, no PCP 
Med A - nursing assistant - AFMR qualified QL3 and RPN / LPN (or the various provincial title equivelents)


----------



## Hunter (8 Nov 2011)

old medic said:
			
		

> Med A -  Reserve QL3 and AFMR, no PCP
> Med A - nursing assistant - AFMR qualified QL3 and RPN / LPN (or the various provincial title equivelents)



Further to this if a reservist completes ql4 and has also completed a pcp program either through the reserve pcp initiative or on their own at a civillian college, they can apply for and receive a pla, and then be qualified as ql3 med tech rather than med assistant. This has also recently opened up the opportunity for reservists to do the reg force ql5. 

With regards to medical assistant positions with the prl, i just wanted to confirm that this has really happened? That would be good news.


----------



## MedCorps (9 Nov 2011)

Hunter said:
			
		

> With regards to medical assistant positions with the prl, i just wanted to confirm that this has really happened? That would be good news.



Only a few Med A - Nursing Assistant and Med Tech positions exist on the CFHS PRL establishment.  No Med A positions. 

MC


----------

